# What's your favorite supplement of all-time?



## MuscleGauge1 (May 14, 2013)

What is your number one sup of all time. Discontinued reformulated whatever. What is number one?


----------



## SFW (May 14, 2013)

creatine monohydrate.


----------



## dieseljimmy (May 14, 2013)

Oh the original ultimate orange was fierce. But I have been drinking strawberry Syntha 6 for like 6 years. Twice a day. So good


----------



## packers6211 (May 14, 2013)

PNI Prodigy (25 Servings)


----------



## packers6211 (May 14, 2013)

Oh also saw the discontinue late hands down RFA Xenadrine from the day that stuff was gold!!


----------



## PushAndPull (May 14, 2013)

whey isolate


----------



## Booby (May 14, 2013)

Creatine monohydrate


----------



## baby1 (May 15, 2013)

Original Hydroxycut


----------



## pilip99 (May 15, 2013)

Orbit Nutrition - Buy Primaforce Creaform Extremely Cheap!


----------



## dave 236 (May 15, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> Oh the original ultimate orange was fierce. But I have been drinking strawberry Syntha 6 for like 6 years. Twice a day. So good



The strawberry syntha is some tasty shit. I mainly use whey isolate now but i love that stuff.

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dieseljimmy (May 15, 2013)

dave 236 said:


> The strawberry syntha is some tasty shit. I mainly use whey isolate now but i love that stuff.
> 
> Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2



I still totally look forward to it everytime I drink it. The vanilla is also good. They make a new orange smoothly flavor. Sound good, but meh.


----------



## LCSULLA (May 17, 2013)

Triax. Lost tons of fat and hardly any muscle mass...with no anabolics.


----------



## IronAddict (May 17, 2013)

Toss up between Whey and Casein proteins.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (May 17, 2013)

Ephedrine HCL, and Aminocore by (Allmax Nutrition)


----------



## bigbill69 (May 18, 2013)

yeah i like Ephedrine Hcl not that bronkaid shit it gave me headaches and then I like Whey protein one of my faves is the bodyfortress at walmart or the 5lbs from costco


----------



## dave 236 (May 18, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> I still totally look forward to it everytime I drink it. The vanilla is also good. They make a new orange smoothly flavor. Sound good, but meh.



I remember trying one that was cinnamon roll flavored too. Really tasted like an f'n cinnamon roll. BSN definitely has good flavored products.

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (May 20, 2013)

I really like MGN's Pure Whey Isolate flavor Cake Batter. It really tastes like cake! Pretty tasty stuff for sure. I would recommend trying this out and also another one of my favorite flavors is Ice Cream Sandwich. Both of those are my top two if I had to choose. Do you prefer to mix your shakes with milk or water?


----------



## longworthb (May 20, 2013)

Bsn's vanilla mass gainer is the best shit I've ever tasted


----------



## Jdubs (May 21, 2013)

Mutant Mass 

this i bought a few months ago and its super good and packs weight on fast 1060 cals per serving...check it out


----------



## c4x (May 21, 2013)

Truetein Cinnabon flavor..Fuckin amazing


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (May 21, 2013)

These are some good supplements we have created a nice list so far. Anybody else got any ideas on the best preworkout formula they have ever tried? What company do you trust for your super pumps during your workout? Who do you give your hat to for the best energy and focus?


----------



## Keyser Soze (Jun 3, 2013)

Creatin yes because it adds water weight and gives me more energy. But the number one sup have to be Tribulus. I use Tribulus in/after pct and i feel great from doing this. 

Great topic by the way


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Jun 5, 2013)

Thanks I was trying to think of what everyone uses so that we can compare. I really do like Creatine and it is on my short list for best supps out there. I use it daily and its always on my supplement stack list for my year round usage. I think that you should try a good quality BCAA Supplement as well. I use a few different ones.


----------



## cdan19 (Jun 6, 2013)

creatine mono and the original first run Hydroxcut


----------



## Theboss (Jun 6, 2013)

*Theboss*

Metrexx


----------



## TGB1987 (Jun 10, 2013)

Black Lion Research Formeron is one of my all time favorites for sure and recently  E-Pharm Pump Spray!! This stuff recently blew me away.


----------



## fit26 (Jun 11, 2013)

I don't have favs.  I just take what I need to take.


----------



## bio-chem (Jun 11, 2013)

I loved M1T. It's one of the few products I've taken that did exactly what it was advertised to do. Now it seems everyone is promising to be something like it. There will never be another Jordan. So just be happy being kobe and lebron.


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Jun 13, 2013)

My favorite supplements are protein isolate creatine and BCAAs. These are my staple everyday products that stack well for me each time that I go about using them. They really do the job and promote muscle strength and performance as well as protein synthesis. I use 5g of creatine mono on workout days and also drink two shakes per day in addition to my meals.


----------



## Curt James (Jun 13, 2013)

MuscleGauge1 said:


> What is your number one sup of all time. Discontinued reformulated whatever. What is number one?



I love Halo Extreme. Had the best response from this supplement. Strength rocketed.


----------



## HFO3 (Jun 13, 2013)

Creatine for long term and SDMZ 2.0 for very short term


----------



## XYZ (Jun 14, 2013)

Dextrose.


----------



## malikiie (Jun 14, 2013)

on's pro complex gainer

jack3d 

creatine hcl (new and very soluble creatine only a small amount is needed and a great filler for caps)


----------



## OTG85 (Jun 15, 2013)

XYZ said:


> Dextrose.



Aka pixy stix freat for insulin boost after lifting


----------



## RockVegan001 (Jun 21, 2013)

How about juice of chicken? will it work? a lot of gym people used that in indonesia... dont know if it works or not...


----------

